# hi from southeast arkansas



## joseph (Sep 16, 2008)

me and my wife and son raises foundation quarterhorses we have 45 acres we stand scotty our foundation amber champage buckskin stud have 5 small type dogs and 1 rooster and 2 squirrels .


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

2 squirrels huh??? sounds fun! welcome to HF and hope you enjoy chatting here


----------



## joseph (Sep 16, 2008)

yes 2 little boys cat squirrels there fun to play with will play chase around your body they think there dogs with the 2 small house dogs our web site is www.valleyquarterhorses.com thanks and good meeting


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

joseph said:


> yes 2 little boys cat squirrels


Hey from PHR and Welcome to the horse forum  and my freind has a squirrels too!!  they are fun!!, man I wish I had a squirrel too


----------



## joseph (Sep 16, 2008)

phr i really like you stud luke thats a magic cross poco bueno and doc's sug


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

aww Thank You!


----------



## Countrybum (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Joseph, so glad you could male it and now all we have to do is see what this board is about. I am still interested in that stud of yours and have been talking to hubby about next year.


----------

